# Cinco de Mayo NOB



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Meet Miss Cinco de Mayo | San Diego 6 | Friday on San Diego Living

It appears these Mexican Americans feel Cinco de Mayo is a good way of celebrating Mexican and Latino culture and having a good time.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Meet Miss Cinco de Mayo | San Diego 6 | Friday on San Diego Living
> 
> It appears these Mexican Americans feel Cinco de Mayo is a good way of celebrating Mexican and Latino culture and having a good time.


I think Cinco de Mayo in the USA is just a holiday designed by beer companies. Heck, it is celibrated more in the USA states than in the Mexican states. It is mostly a non event in my state, although historically it is taught. And it is a school day, so in Mexico that says alot.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> I think Cinco de Mayo in the USA is just a holiday designed by beer companies. Heck, it is celibrated more in the USA states than in the Mexican states. It is mostly a non event in my state, although historically it is taught. And it is a school day, so in Mexico that says alot.


+1

Although, in more northern areas, like the one where I live, there is a real benefit to Cinco de Mayo, in that it allows people who are woefully ignorant of any culture that isn't US or northern European a glimpse at something new.

Here in the Twin Cities, the west side of St Paul has been a center for Latino culture since the 1930's and Cinco de Mayo is not only a celebration of a day, but of Latino life in all its variations.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Here in the Twin Cities, the west side of St Paul has been a center for Latino culture since the 1930's and Cinco de Mayo is not only a celebration of a day, but of Latino life in all its variations.


I wonder how Latinos not of Mexican descent feel about celebrating Cinco de Mayo, in St. Paul or anywhere else. If I were from Argentina, for example, it would seem rather strange to me.

Some years ago I was in New York City on October 12. While in the US it's known as Columbus Day, in Latin America it's celebrated as Día de la Raza, or the birth of a new people. In typical NYC fashion, a fabulous parade was organized which traveled up Fifth Avenue. There were a ton of floats representing the myriad of people from all over Latin America who now make The Big Apple their home. To my mind, that was a more appropriate way of recognizing and celebrating Latinos in the US than the current Cinco de Mayo celebrations.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder how Latinos not of Mexican descent feel about celebrating Cinco de Mayo, in St. Paul or anywhere else. If I were from Argentina, for example, it would seem rather strange to me.
> 
> Some years ago I was in New York City on October 12. While in the US it's known as Columbus Day, in Latin America it's celebrated as Día de la Raza, or the birth of a new people. In typical NYC fashion, a fabulous parade was organized which traveled up Fifth Avenue. There were a ton of floats representing the myriad of people from all over Latin America who now make The Big Apple their home. To my mind, that was a more appropriate way of recognizing and celebrating Latinos in the US than the current Cinco de Mayo celebrations.


In my experience Latinos will love ANY opportunity to get together and PARTY. Why not Cinco De Mayo also? I think they like the fuss in SD about it and don't care if gringos think it is Mexican Independence day. Most think we are clueless anyway. LOL, Some sure prove that point very well NOB. Even some down here. LOL


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

and in other news.......... 
Often mistaken for Mexican Independence Day (that's Sept. 16), Cinco de Mayo commemorates the 1862 Battle of Puebla between the victorious ragtag army of largely Mexican Indian soldiers against the invading French forces of Napoleon III. Mexican Americans, during the Chicano Movement of the 1970s, adopted the holiday for its David vs. Goliath storyline as motivation for civil rights struggles in Texas and California.
Over the years, the holiday has been adopted by beer companies as a way to penetrate the growing Latino market, even as the historical origins of the holiday remain largely forgotten.................
'Cinco de Mayo' _ plenty of beer, little history - Yahoo! News
yada, yada, yada... That´s Bud, That´s Cinco de Mayo.... Mexicans in the USA do not need a beer company (or 2 or 3) to tell them when when to have a party.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually there is a NOB context as the General of that "rag tag" army, Zaragoza was born in what is now Texas, Gonzales I believe. In addition to Puebla of course, my understanding is that it was a local/regional celebration before being used by 1st the chicano movement and then Corona.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder how Latinos not of Mexican descent feel about celebrating Cinco de Mayo, in St. Paul or anywhere else. If I were from Argentina, for example, it would seem rather strange to me.
> 
> Some years ago I was in New York City on October 12. While in the US it's known as Columbus Day, in Latin America it's celebrated as Día de la Raza, or the birth of a new people. In typical NYC fashion, a fabulous parade was organized which traveled up Fifth Avenue. There were a ton of floats representing the myriad of people from all over Latin America who now make The Big Apple their home. To my mind, that was a more appropriate way of recognizing and celebrating Latinos in the US than the current Cinco de Mayo celebrations.


It becomes more like the State Fair, than a celebration of specifically Mexican culture. Peruvians can demonstrate their traditional crafts, costumes and dances, as well as Mexicans and Bolivians. Everyone is happy.

Well, maybe not today, when it POURED from about 1 pm till about a half hour ago, but still...


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I still don't understand how some Americans still celebrate the 5th and have not clue what is means. There are still Mexicans for that matter that don't know what Sept 16th is. While vacationing in Oaxaca last year and visiting my wifes family, we had a tequila fueled discussion about Mexican Independence. Not one of 16 people sitting at the table could tell me "whom" Mexico won its independence from. Answers ranged from France, to the US, to England. I was embarrassed for them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> I still don't understand how some Americans still celebrate the 5th and have not clue what is means. There are still Mexicans for that matter that don't know what Sept 16th is. While vacationing in Oaxaca last year and visiting my wifes family, we had a tequila fueled discussion about Mexican Independence. Not one of 16 people sitting at the table could tell me "whom" Mexico won its independence from. Answers ranged from France, to the US, to England. I was embarrassed for them.


 I'm surprised that none of them knew that Spain had ruled Mexico for 300 years. Didn't they study any history when they were in school?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> It becomes more like the State Fair, than a celebration of specifically Mexican culture. Peruvians can demonstrate their traditional crafts, costumes and dances, as well as Mexicans and Bolivians. Everyone is happy.
> 
> Well, maybe not today, when it POURED from about 1 pm till about a half hour ago, but still...


Maybe none of the non-Mexicans have any idea that Cinco de Mayo has its origins in Mexico, so it doesn't bother them to be sucked up into the celebration of a holiday that has nothing to do with them.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe none of the non-Mexicans have any idea that Cinco de Mayo has its origins in Mexico, so it doesn't bother them to be sucked up into the celebration of a holiday that has nothing to do with them.


Jee jee.

Probably not.

As for knowing the history of one's own country, there're ample numbers in any country who suffer from that particular form of ignorance!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Jee jee.
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> As for knowing the history of one's own country, there're ample numbers in any country who suffer from that particular form of ignorance!


I also think the Pan-Latin-American celebration of Cinco de Mayo has something to do with the US tendency to categorize everyone from Latin America as Latino, thus minimizing the very real differences between the different nationalities.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I certainly celebrated Drinko de Mayo, er I meant Cinco de Drinko, ...oh whatever. I'm sure the beer companies like it but the tequila makers do too. Mmmargaritas...


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Meet Miss Cinco de Mayo | San Diego 6 | Friday on San Diego Living
> 
> It appears these Mexican Americans feel Cinco de Mayo is a good way of celebrating Mexican and Latino culture and having a good time.


I agree -- the town I live in, Richmond CA, has shifted from black-majority to Latino-majority in the past 20 years, and Cinco de Mayo is big here -- banners and a big parade complete with charros on 23rd Street (I call it Avenida de la Revolucion, as in TJ). I surmise that it's just a way of affirming Latino/Mexican identity and taking advantage of that to party all day and night.

And, to some extent, it has been embraced by the majority culture in some parts of the country as sort of a Mexican St. Patrick's Day...another excuse to party.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> I agree -- the town I live in, Richmond CA, has shifted from black-majority to Latino-majority in the past 20 years, and Cinco de Mayo is big here -- banners and a big parade complete with charros on 23rd Street (I call it Avenida de la Revolucion, as in TJ). I surmise that it's just a way of affirming Latino/Mexican identity and taking advantage of that to party all day and night.
> 
> And, to some extent, it has been embraced by the majority culture in some parts of the country as sort of a Mexican St. Patrick's Day...another excuse to party.


I do not see anything wrong with non Mexicans joining in the Cinco De Mayo celebrations. It brings them closer to all in the community and is a good way to intermingle with their Mexican neighbors or at least get a taste of it in a way. Who cares why it started in Calif. but it is there in a big way and as the Mexican American girls in the video stated; to them it is a celebration of the Mexican culture. Don't forget there now is many more times Mexican Americans in Calif. than Mexican immigrants and they both have their own cultural differences but the basics remain the same.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> I do not see anything wrong with non Mexicans joining in the Cinco De Mayo celebrations. It brings them closer to all in the community and is a good way to intermingle with their Mexican neighbors or at least get a taste of it in a way. Who cares why it started in Calif. but it is there in a big way and as the Mexican American girls in the video stated; to them it is a celebration of the Mexican culture. Don't forget there now is ma I am not.ny more times Mexican Americans in Calif. than Mexican immigrants and they both have their own cultural differences but the basics remain the same.


Did you think I was in any way critical of Cinco de Mayo in the US? I certainly am not, I was merely thinking of why it has become so big in recent years. There's little attention to September 16 up here, in contrast.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> and as the Mexican American girls in the video stated; to them it is a celebration of the Mexican culture. Don't forget there now is many more times Mexican Americans in Calif. than Mexican immigrants and they both have their own cultural differences but the basics remain the same.


That's a good point, that in many ways, Mexicans and Mexican-Americans have different cultures. I'll bet the girls in the video would be surprised at what they wouldn't find if one year they spent a Cinco de Mayo in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Did you think I was in any way critical of Cinco de Mayo in the US? I certainly am not, I was merely thinking of why it has become so big in recent years. There's little attention to September 16 up here, in contrast.


Not you but other comments led me to think that some don't like it's commercialism, but isn't it true the Fourth of July is commercialized in the US and Mexicans in Mexicali and TJ like to party with us Americanos just like we do with them on that long weekend. The Mexicans [locals and tourists] fill the beaches and parks on the Fourth of July weekend in San Diego and they enjoy it.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Not you but other comments led me to think that some don't like it's commercialism, but isn't it true the Fourth of July is commercialized in the US and Mexicans in Mexicali and TJ like to party with us Americanos just like we do with them on that long weekend. The Mexicans [locals and tourists] fill the beaches and parks on the Fourth of July weekend in San Diego and they enjoy it.


Lol...the breathtaking American commercialization of Christmas puts all the others in the shade!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Lol...the breathtaking American commercialization of Christmas puts all the others in the shade!


But that is a universal Christian holiday/celebration not a specific civic or cultural celebration. I feel what ever happens is OK with me. I simply chose to participate or not and let others have their own level of understanding of what it is and what feels good to them.

The truth is I like receiving thoughtful Christmas gifts and the huge family Christmas Eve parties my wife's family have with cohetes and food that is special and not everyday meals served at midnight and goes at least to 2AM in the morning.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> The truth is I like receiving thoughtful Christmas gifts and the huge family Christmas Eve parties my wife's family have with cohetes and food that is special and not everyday meals served at midnight and goes at least to 2AM in the morning.


Sure, that is great. I was referring to the constant assault of advertising in every medium, starting at Thanksgiving and continuing into the New Year's discount sales period, demanding that we buy, buy, BUY! All set to the tune of "The Little Drummer Boy," "Jingle Bells," and "Angels We have Heard on High."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Sure, that is great. I was referring to the constant assault of advertising in every medium, starting at Thanksgiving and continuing into the New Year's discount sales period, demanding that we buy, buy, BUY! All set to the tune of "The Little Drummer Boy," "Jingle Bells," and "Angels We have Heard on High."


Black Friday. A fitting name or not? LOL Now that is getting more insane every year in some places.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Black Friday. A fitting name or not? LOL Now that is getting more insane every year in some places.


In the words of the great Tom Lehrer, from his song "A Christmas Carol,"

Hark the Herald Tribune sings, 
Advertising wondrous things. 
God rest ye merry, merchants, may
You make the yuletide pay. 
Angels we have heard on high 
Tell us to go out and buy! 

Tom Lehrer is now 84, but still has plenty of fans, and still performs occasionally in his hometown of Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Lol...the breathtaking American commercialization of Christmas puts all the others in the shade!


Watch out. Thanksgiving is creeping into Mexico as well. At least here in the north around October and early November you start to see fall colored decorations, Turkey-esque whatnots, and other common US traditional Thanksgiving fare.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Watch out. Thanksgiving is creeping into Mexico as well. At least here in the north around October and early November you start to see fall colored decorations, Turkey-esque whatnots, and other common US traditional Thanksgiving fare.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank God that Thanksgiving has not made any inroads, commercial or otherwise, south of the where you live. People I know in Mexico City may have heard of Thanksgiving but have no desire to celebrate it. After all, what do the Pilgrims and Squanto have to do with Mexico anyway?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Strange that Mexico had "Buen Fin" around the same time as black Friday. Also many Mexicans I know here up north took the 2 days off to watch football and drive to the border to go shopping. It will start creeping down south just as halloween and commercial Christmas has. What do you think Buen Fin was an attempt at? Stimulate the economy? Please. It was an attempt to keep Mexican money in Mexico sure, but was also meant to usher in American shopping habits to Mexico around the holiday season(which here in Mexico lasts from September all the way till when you are eating your left over Rosca.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Of course there others aside from lards in ****** ghettos who appreciate a real Mexican holiday.

" Sinko de Mayo is truly a day to celebrate. Few people have come to know the “true” story of the origin of Sinko de Mayo. It is my pleasure to set the record straight.

A little known fact is that back in 1912, Hellmann’s mayonnaise was manufactured in England. In fact, the Titanic was carrying 12,000 jars of the condiment scheduled for delivery in Vera Cruz, Mexico, which was to be the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in New York. This would have been the largest single shipment of mayonnaise ever delivered to Mexico but as we know, the great ship did not make it to New York.

The ship hit an iceberg and sank and the cargo was forever lost. The people of Mexico, who were crazy about mayonnaise and were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the loss. Their anguish was so great, that they declared a National Day of Mourning which they still observe to this day. The National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th and is known, of course as Sinko de Mayo. Go out on this day grab a couple of slices of Wonderbread and a jar of Hellman’s mayonnaise and have a party. You know I will!"
The True Story of Sinko de Mayo According to Big Joe Henry


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> But that is a universal Christian holiday/celebration not a specific civic or cultural celebration. I feel what ever happens is OK with me. I simply chose to participate or not and let others have their own level of understanding of what it is and what feels good to them.
> 
> The truth is I like receiving thoughtful Christmas gifts and the huge family Christmas Eve parties my wife's family have with cohetes and food that is special and not everyday meals served at midnight and goes at least to 2AM in the morning.


While it's true that America commercializes Christmas, it's by no means unique to, or even original to America.

There is an entire neighborhood in Napoli that is all Christmas, all year round, with elaborate creches, Christmas ornaments and gifts available, every month of the year. The difference is that you can get through the streets in September; it's much more of a challenge as you near the 25th of December.

All that said, Alan makes a good point: holidays are holidays because the human spirit needs them.

Whether it's an inaccurate celebration of the 5th of May, picnics on the 4th of July or an orgy of eating on Thanksgiving, people love holidays as much for the pageantry as for anything else.

I love it it that a holiday that was created by the greeting card industry, Grandparent's Day, has become a day in the fall when little kids hand-make cards to tell their grandpas and grandmas, abuelas and abuelos and yayas and papus.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm surprised that none of them knew that Spain had ruled Mexico for 300 years. Didn't they study any history when they were in school?


The thing is, it's a little bit complicated. While Spain did rule Mexico, it wasn't Spain as we know it now. Colonialism predates the concept of a nation state. In addition, Mexico was ruled by a variety of European power centers at one time or another. The last monarch in Mexico was an Austrian backed by French money and troops (you can still see the graffiti those troops left in the Old Convent in Tepoztlán). Add to that, the revolution happened 100 years after independence (weird, ¿huh?), followed a decade later by the Cristero War (and a lot of stray bullets under facades of democracy all the way through the 20th century).

So when you talk to a Mexican about independence, you have to specify which one. Mexico won its independence several times from many different patrones. Depending on which part of the country you're in, some historical events were more significant than others. I guess the whole country didn't become independent at the same time, at least not in the hearts of the people. There are huge communities in the South who will tell you they're still waiting for independence. 

But just like a majority of young gringos can't find Washington DC on a map or name the vice president, there are still grownups down here who think Jose María Morelos y Pavón are 4 different people.


----------



## vetty09 (May 21, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> I still don't understand how some Americans still celebrate the 5th and have not clue what is means. There are still Mexicans for that matter that don't know what Sept 16th is. While vacationing in Oaxaca last year and visiting my wifes family, we had a tequila fueled discussion about Mexican Independence. Not one of 16 people sitting at the table could tell me "whom" Mexico won its independence from. Answers ranged from France, to the US, to England. I was embarrassed for them.


Really? As a Mexican I feel that is ridiculous. Although, its hard to believe, my whole family lives in Mexico and they all know when Independence day is and who we gained it from. 
I have a very large family - my mom is one of 7 and all her siblings have a min. of 3 kids each, with one having 6. Many of my cousins having kids as well. 
I actually have never met a Mexican person that does not know the history of their country, even if they no longer live there (meaning American Mexicans).

Also, depending of the area, there are different countries from which the Independence was gained. Some areas gained it from Spain others from France, for example, so I can see why the answers were different, but the US? Really?!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't really understand the Spanish/French independence point. All of Mexico fought and achieved independence from Spain 1810-1821. The French incursion and Maximillian was an "independence" of sorts but I would expect Juarez would call it a continuing battle to get the French out rather than independence. Even in Chiapas which joined Mexico from Guatemaula after the plebiscite received independence originally from Spain.


----------



## vetty09 (May 21, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> I don't really understand the Spanish/French independence point. All of Mexico fought and achieved independence from Spain 1810-1821. The French incursion and Maximillian was an "independence" of sorts but I would expect Juarez would call it a continuing battle to get the French out rather than independence. Even in Chiapas which joined Mexico from Guatemaula after the plebiscite received independence originally from Spain.


You could call it that, but in the end it was Puebla that defeated the French which started the movement towards independence. This being what 5 de Mayo derived from.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vetty09 said:


> You could call it that, but in the end it was Puebla that defeated the French which started the movement towards independence. This being what 5 de Mayo derived from.


Mexico's independence from Spain was achieved in 1820 after ten years of war. France never claimed Mexico as a colony, as far as I know. In any event, when Mexicans speak of La Independencia, they are thinking of the end of Spanish, not French, rule. That's what the monument El Angel de la Independencia that sits astride Reforma in Mexico City commemorates.


----------



## vetty09 (May 21, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Mexico's independence from Spain was achieved in 1820 after ten years of war. France never claimed Mexico as a colony, as far as I know. In any event, when Mexicans speak of La Independencia, they are thinking of the end of Spanish, not French, rule. That's what the monument El Angel de la Independencia that sits astride Reforma in Mexico City commemorates.


The French-Mexican War is the war in which the French were driven out of most areas of Mexico, but this is part of the Independence, not the independence on its own. At least that is what I learned from my time going to school in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vetty09 said:


> The French-Mexican War is the war in which the French were driven out of most areas of Mexico, but this is part of the Independence, not the independence on its own. At least that is what I learned from my time going to school in Mexico.


I'm not going to argue with what you learned in school, obviously. But the major part of gaining independence was the long struggle to defeat the Spanish; the French incursion in Mexico only lasted a few years while the Spanish were here for almost three hundred years. I wonder if the defeat of the French as part of the independence movement is emphasized more in Puebla than in other parts of Mexico,


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

vetty09 said:


> You could call it that, but in the end it was Puebla that defeated the French which started the movement towards independence. This being what 5 de Mayo derived from.


It has always been more significant in the US than in Mexico. Part of that reason is that General Ignacio Zaragoza, the leader at the Battle of Puebla, was born in Texas when it was still part of Mexico (which it wasn't by the time the first Battle of Puebla was fought). Chicanos latched on to him as their own because it was seen as linked to the war going on in the US at the time. 

During the American Civil War, it was believed that had Napoleon been successful at Puebla, he would have aided the American South (which was under a blockade at the time). These new Americans (Chicanos), saw it as part of the American struggle for freedom. It's all pretty convoluted, but history was beginning to accelerate very quickly at that time and the idea of a nation state was even less concrete as it is today. Cinco de Mayo celebrations grew out of the American Civil War and Chicanos of the New West. Needless to say, Mexico was going through its own struggles at the time and May 5th was negated by the French victory a year later, also in Puebla. It was already forgotten by the time Chicanos in the US had already claimed it as significant. 

The Battle of Puebla didn't start the movement towards independence. Independence was won 50 years earlier with Miguel Hidalgo. The French incursion into Mexico was very short lived, lasting only about 4 years. I live next door to Maximilian's getaway palace; he really lived it up for awhile. It's now a lovely public garden. Check out Jardin Borda if you're ever in Cuernavaca. 

Outside of Puebla, Cinco de Mayo doesn't get much mention. In fact, it doesn't get as much mention in Puebla as it does in California. Still, September 16th doesn't get much play up north. One has to be careful when mixing genes with nationality. History has shown that nationality ultimately cuts across genes. That is why Chicanos aren't Mexican. Mexicans and Chicanos know the difference, but society still sees genes before it sees nationality.


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

History is wonderful, but in today's world 5 Mayo in USA is just another reason to go party and get drunk. 
Probably 90% of the people celebrating 5 de Mayo out in a bar don't even know why!


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

rpizzica said:


> History is wonderful, but in today's world 5 Mayo in USA is just another reason to go party and get drunk.
> Probably 90% of the people celebrating 5 de Mayo out in a bar don't even know why!


You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> You say that as if it's a bad thing.


Do you think it's a good thing?


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Do you think it's a good thing?


Any excuse to party is a good thing.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> Any excuse to party is a good thing.


I guess I'm getting old. Partying is not something I do much of anymore  .


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

rpizzica said:


> History is wonderful, but in today's world 5 Mayo in USA is just another reason to go party and get drunk.
> Probably 90% of the people celebrating 5 de Mayo out in a bar don't even know why!


It doesn't matter. Any holiday that has insular, self-satisfied Americans celebrating a holiday associated with a different nation, a different ethnic group is a good holiday.

Even if it is celebrated for fuzzy reasons.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I guess I'm getting old. Partying is not something I do much of anymore  .


At my age, a party is a full snifter of a nice añejo, a ribeye on the grill and Nina Simone in my ears. Not a party for the under-40 crowd, but it's still a party. :rockon:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> At my age, a party is a full snifter of a nice añejo, a ribeye on the grill and Nina Simone in my ears. Not a party for the under-40 crowd, but it's still a party. :rockon:


Sounds like my kind of party, though grilled shrimp would be more to my liking  .


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> It doesn't matter. Any holiday that has insular, self-satisfied Americans celebrating a holiday associated with a different nation, a different ethnic group is a good holiday.
> 
> Even if it is celebrated for fuzzy reasons.


That's why I always celebrate Rosh Hashana and Bastille Day!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> That's why I always celebrate Rosh Hashana and Bastille Day!


If you're in to celebrating Rosh Hashana, be sure to stock up on some decent kosher wine!


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> If you're in to celebrating Rosh Hashana, be sure to stock up on some decent kosher wine!


Sorry. I draw the line at Manischewitz. Think global, buy local. We make perfectly good wine right here in Mexico.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> Sorry. I draw the line at Manischewitz. Think global, buy local. We make perfectly good wine right here in Mexico.


BTW, speaking of good wine right here in Mexico, I was in Valle de Guadalupe last week. If you haven't eaten at Corazon de Tierra, you haven't experienced the best chef in Mexico. And speaking of buying local, everything he serves comes from right there in the valley! :clap2:

There's a very exciting culinary movement happening up there. Baja California is the new Tuscany! The restaurant will be featured on next week's No Reservations with Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> Sorry. I draw the line at Manischewitz. Think global, buy local. We make perfectly good wine right here in Mexico.


I remember getting slightly nauseous at family seders on sickeningly sweet Manischewitz wine, but good kosher wine is now on the market. However, I agree that drinking Mexican wine while living in Mexico is an excellent idea!


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I remember getting slightly nauseous at family seders on sickeningly sweet Manischewitz wine, but good kosher wine is now on the market. However, I agree that drinking Mexican wine while living in Mexico is an excellent idea!


I do a Seder every year here in Cuernavaca. It's a good opportunity to share culture and, like I said, any excuse for a party!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> I do a Seder every year here in Cuernavaca. It's a good opportunity to share culture and, like I said, any excuse for a party!


You do realize that a seder is celebrated for Passover, not Rosh Hashanah, don't you?


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> You do realize that a seder is celebrated for Passover, not Rosh Hashanah, don't you?


Yes, we just had one a couple months back. I married into and divorced out of The Tribe. I kept the traditions I liked. 

My brisket is to die for and the butchers here practically give it away!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> Yes, we just had one a couple months back. I married into and divorced out of The Tribe. I kept the traditions I liked.
> 
> My brisket is to die for and the butchers here practically give it away!


What more can I say but "L'chayim"!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Pastrami/Corned Beef*



stilltraveling said:


> Yes, we just had one a couple months back. I married into and divorced out of The Tribe. I kept the traditions I liked.
> 
> My brisket is to die for and the butchers here practically give it away!


Can I get your recipe for corned beef please? Or Pastrami or both.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Can I get your recipe for corned beef please? Or Pastrami or both.


That has been my holy grail for years. Unfortunately, it's too labor intensive for me to bother with. It's like making your own ham. Some things are best left to the professionals. I bring down a pastrami when I make trips to the motherland (along with a healthy supply of Trader Joe's goodies).


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

stilltraveling said:


> That has been my holy grail for years. Unfortunately, it's too labor intensive for me to bother with. It's like making your own ham. Some things are best left to the professionals. I bring down a pastrami when I make trips to the motherland (along with a healthy supply of Trader Joe's goodies).


I understand. At the Mexicali airport they would probably not let me bring it as they, for about the last year, have gotten very tough on people bringing stuff onto the plane, for whatever reason, that is not mere personal items typically a tourist would need. I will have to learn how to make my own from brisket soon.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I understand. At the Mexicali airport they would probably not let me bring it as they, for about the last year, have gotten very tough on people bringing stuff onto the plane, for whatever reason, that is not mere personal items typically a tourist would need. I will have to learn how to make my own from brisket soon.


Try Youtube . My wife pulls all kinds of recipes off there . We started making a scobi for kombucha last week from a recipe from youtube . 




Mario Davila Hernandez 9/18/1967 -5/17/2012 En Paz Descanse


----------

